

Ask HN: What is the best mobile app analytics tool? - tolarewaju3


======
johnmurch
Take a look at [http://count.ly/](http://count.ly/) and
[http://www.localytics.com/](http://www.localytics.com/)

~~~
tolarewaju3
Thanks. I've looked at Flurry and heard great things about localytics.

Do you prefer any of the two above (Countly & Localytics) in particular?

